# cousins (...) removed



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας!

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, αλλά δεν εντόπισα κάτι.
Ο λόγος περί cousins first (ή second, third κλπ) removed.

Συγκεκριμένα:

_The removal (once removed, twice removed, etc.) indicates the number of generations, if any, separating the two cousins from each other. The child of one's first cousin is one's "first cousin once removed" because the one generation separation represents one "removal". Oneself and the child are still considered first cousins, as one's grandparent (this child's great-grandparent), as the most recent common ancestor, represents one "degree"._

(από τη wiki)

Εμείς φυσικά δεν τα λέμε αυτά ξαδέλφια. 
Πολύ απλά τον ξάδελφο του πατέρα μου τον λέω θείο και το παιδί του ξαδέλφου μου ανίψι.
Υπάρχει όμως κάποια άλλη επίσημη ονομασία; 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Γιατί δεν το λέμε; Εγώ λέω 2α ξαδέλφια, 3α, κτλ...


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Leximaniac said:


> Γιατί δεν το λέμε; Εγώ λέω 2α ξαδέλφια, 3α, κτλ...



Λες δεύτερο ξάδελφο τον ξάδελφο του πατέρα σου π.χ.; Θείο δεν τον λες;
Άλλο τα δεύτερα εξαδέλφια.
Κοίτα και εδώ:

http://www.dumville.org/trees/cousins_tre.html

_*Your father's cousin is your first cousin once removed, and so is your cousin's son*. If you wish to differentiate, your father's cousin is your first cousin once removed ascending and your cousin's son is your first cousin once removed descending. _

Σαν να λέμε ας πούμε "ο πρώτος ξάδελφος του πατέρα μου είναι πρώτος μου ξάδελφος, με μια γενιά διαφορά". Κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Τον γιο του αδελφού της γιαγιάς μου 2ο ξάδελφο τον λέω... Κοίτα και το σχεδιάγραμμα που έδειξες.. ο γιος του αδελφού του παππού είναι ξάδελφος στον μπαμπά σου άρα ξάδελφος και για σένα ... δεν ξέρω .. μπας και είμαι η εξαίρεση; .... χου νόουζ!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Μπορεί να είμαι εγώ η εξαίρεση! Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα. Θείο θα τον έλεγα.
Το παιδί του ξαδέλφου μου ανιψιό ή ανιψιά, όχι δεύτερο ξάδελφο. Δεύτερο ξάδελφο θα τον έλεγε το δικό μου παιδί.

Τζίζους, τι μπέρδεμα!


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Καλά ο τίτλος "θείος" και "θεία" κολλάει σε πολλούς .. ακόμα και σε γειτόνισσες! :) .. Εγώ ήμουν πεπεισμένη μικρή ότι πρέπει να είχαμε συγγένεια με την "Θεία Δέσποινα" απέναντι :) ... χεχε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι στο πώς αποκαλούμε τέτοιες πιο μακρινές συγγενικές σχέσεις παίζει ρόλο και η σχετική ηλικία. Συνομήλικους ή περίπου, τους λες ξάδελφους, μεγαλύτερους τους λες θείους.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι στο πώς αποκαλούμε τέτοιες πιο μακρινές συγγενικές σχέσεις παίζει ρόλο και η σχετική ηλικία. Συνομήλικους ή περίπου, τους λες ξάδελφους, μεγαλύτερους τους λες θείους.


 
Στην πράξη, όπως τα λέει ο θείος (divine εξάδελφος αποπάνω.

Για το _removal_, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ίσως είναι χρήσιμος και ο _βαθμός συγγένειας_ που, όπως λέει και εδώ:

4.—(1) [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Ο βαθ[/FONT][/FONT]μ[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ός της εξ αί[/FONT][/FONT]μ[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ατος συγγένειας σε ευθεία γρα[/FONT][/FONT]μμ[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ή ορίζεται από τον αριθ[/FONT][/FONT]μ[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ό των γεννήσεων που συνδέουν τα πρόσωπα· κάθε γέννηση συνιστά ένα βαθ[/FONT][/FONT]μ[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ό[/FONT][/FONT]. ​
​Σχετικό νήμα, για ανιόντες όμως: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7081


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό το διάγραμμα όπου μας έστειλες, τυφλοσούρτης.

Δεν έχουμε τέτοια εμείς, μόνο τα χαλαρά που ανέφερε ο Dr7x. Δεν ξέρω αν οι γενεαλόγοι χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το σύστημα, να πουν δηλαδή «δεύτερος ξάδελφος σε ανιούσα γραμμή», «τρίτος ξάδελφος σε κατιούσα γραμμή», δηλαδή του τρίτου ξαδέλφου σου ο πατέρας και το παιδί.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Το υπέθεσα ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι, αλλά δεν ήμουν και σίγουρη.
Κι εγώ στον καθημερινό λόγο ακολουθώ το σύστημα του δρα. Είχα στο σόι μου μια δεύτερη ξαδέλφη του πατέρα μου που με περνούσε τρία χρόνια και την έλεγα ξαδέρφη και εκείνη τον πατέρα μου θείο.
Στο κείμενό μου θα το φάω εντελώς και θα βάλω "εξάδελφος του πατέρα", "γιος του εξαδέλφου" κλπ
Θενξ αγκέν!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Εμείς φυσικά δεν τα λέμε αυτά ξαδέλφια. Πολύ απλά τον ξάδελφο του πατέρα μου τον λέω θείο και το παιδί του ξαδέλφου μου ανίψι.


Όχι για επίσημη ονομασία, αλλά εμείς τουλάχιστον λέμε ανεψιός (ανεψιά, ανίψι κλπ) από ξάδελφο (ξαδέρφι, δεύτερη ξαδέλφη, τριτοξάδερφο κλπ) — δηλαδή προσδιορίζουμε το ότι μεσολαβούν κάποιες πλάγιες σχέσεις. Για τον ξάδελφο τού πατέρα δεν ξέρω αν κάτι "δεύτερος θείος" που ακούω περιγράφουν αυτό ή κάτι άλλο (διότι ποτέ δεν τα πήγα καλά με τις ονομασίες των συγγενικών σχέσεων, ούτε στο σόι μου ξέρω ποιος είναι ποιος/τι).




Leximaniac said:


> Καλά ο τίτλος "θείος" και "θεία" κολλάει σε πολλούς .. ακόμα και σε γειτόνισσες! :)


Άλλωστε, ως γνωστόν, η συγγένεια είναι irrelevant — όπως αποδεικνύει και η κλασική παραίνεση: «Κάνε, Γιάννο μ', τη δουλειά σου κι ύστερα 'μαι πάλι θεια σου».


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2011)

Στη δική μου αντίληψη όλοι οι συγγενείς εκ πλαγίου της ίδιας γενεάς με τους γονείς μου είναι «μεγάλοι θείοι και θείες», όλοι όσοι ανήκουν στην ίδια γενεά με μένα είναι «εξάδελφοι και εξαδέλφες» (με αριθμητικό προσδιορισμό αν χρειαστεί, πρώτος, δεύτερος κλπ.) και όλοι όσοι ανήκουν στις νεότερες από εμένα γενεές είναι αδιακρίτως «μικρανίψια».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2019)

Οχτώ (!!) χρόνια μετά έπεσα σε ένα καλό σχετικό (The Durrels, Κ3Ε3, 04:00, Cosmote, μετ. Power Media):

He is my cousin twice removed
Είναι ο ξάδελφος που έχει μετοικήσει δυο φορές :curse::curse::curse:

Δεν γκουγκλίζετε καν, ρε παιδιά. Γιατί;


----------



## Palavra (May 1, 2019)

Το είχα κρατήσει, ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα μου χρειαζόταν.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2019)

OK, μπορείς τώρα να βγάλεις τον μύλο, να το πάρει ο αέρας... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2019)

Δεν είχα κάτσει ποτέ μου να μελετήσω σε βάθος αυτό το διάγραμμα, αλλά τώρα που το βλέπω καλύτερα νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαμε να αποδώσουμε την αντιστοιχία με τα ξαδέλφια σχετικά «εύκολα» στα ελληνικά με μια ορολογία της μορφής «ξάδελφος ανιών/δις ανιών/ τρις ανιών - κατιών/ δις κατιών/ τρις κατιών». Σε πιο καθημερινή γλώσσα ίσως κάτι σε πανωξάδελφος/κατωξάδελφος, δεύτερος πανωξάδελφος/κατωξάδελφος, τρίτος πανωξάδελφος/κατωξάδελφος κ.ο.κ.

Μάλιστα, χρησιμοποιώντας το ανιών/κατιών ή το πάνω/κάτω θα ξεφορτωνόμασταν και την αμφισημία μεταξύ γιαγιάς-θείας και μικρανιψιάς, π.χ.

Για τον παππού-θείο και την ανιψιά once/twice κ.ο.κ. removed θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε, σε αντιστοιχία, τον μεγαθείο- ανιόντα θείο, δεύτερο μεγαθείο / δις ανιόντα θείο και τη μικρανιψιά - κατιούσα ανιψιά, δεύτερη μικρανιψιά / δις κατιούσα μικρανιψιά κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2019)

Πανάχρηστο σύστημα (αν δεν είσαι γενεαλόγος). Αυτό το σκέτο _twice removed_ δεν με βοηθά, από μόνο του, να καταλάβω αν είναι ξάδερφος των παππούδων ή των εγγονιών. Δεν θυμάμαι τον Basil από τη σειρά, δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρχε καν στο βιβλίο (_My Family and Other Animals_). Ναι, βρήκα τους υπότιτλους και λένε:
– Er, you know Basil? 
– Yes. Aunty's cousin twice removed.
– Removed once from Eton, once from — Germany.

Κανονικά, στα ελληνικά θα αρκούσε να πούμε: «Μακρινός ξάδερφος της θείας». 
Όμως εδώ υπάρχει και λογοπαίγνιο. Μήπως γι' αυτό αποφάσισαν οι μεταφραστές να ξεχάσουν την απόσταση της συγγένειας (ακατανόητη βρετανική σαχλαμάρα, έτσι κι αλλιώς) και να αναφερθούν σε μετακομίσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2019)

Ναι, η χρησιμότητα του συστήματος είναι προφανώς στη γενεαλογία, μια τρέλα που έχει αρχίσει όμως να διαδίδεται και στα καθ' ημάς (χάρη και στα φτηνά τεστ DNA). 

Για το πρόβλημα γενεών, δηλαδή το θέμα της ορολογίας βάσει οπτικής γωνίας, νομίζω ότι ίσως είναι έμφυτο στο αγγλικό DNA :devil: (κάπως έτσι μέτραγαν και στη σκακιέρα, ανάλογα αν είχες τα λευκά ή τα μαύρα). Στα ελληνικά, η αμφισημία νομίζω ότι θα λυνόταν με το πάνω/κάτω.

Για το λογοπαίγνιο, λυνόταν και με το «μακρινός ξάδερφος», που τον «απομάκρυναν» και από το Ίτον και από τη Γερμανία. (Όπου ενώ καταλαβαίνω την αναφορά στο Ίτον, δεν καταλαβαίνω τον συσχετισμό με τη Γερμανία.)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2021)

H καλύτερη και κατατοπιστικότερη επεξήγηση αυτού του γενεαλογικού συστήματος:


----------

